# Where is Jaber Rouzbahani playing?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

7-5 Iranian that NBADraft.net hyped up....where is he playing now? How is he doing?

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/jaberrouzbahani.asp


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Hes playing in Iran league.... That means who knows how he plays, that league is somewhere in another planet 

http://www.asia-basket.com/iri/iri.asp

Also Iran gonna take part in U21 Worldchamp in Argentina this summer, so hes gonna be there (if not injured). Maybe then we could get a better look what a player he is.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Iran U21 team decided not to play in the game vs. Israel due to political reasons... those people obviously don't get what is the point of sports


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

their problems have been goin on for a long time... There is no doubt about it that there would be a fioght that breaks out if they do play. Im not trying to get into political reasons but really what they are doing is avoiding any potential problems...


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> their problems have been goin on for a long time... There is no doubt about it that there would be a fioght that breaks out if they do play. Im not trying to get into political reasons but really what they are doing is avoiding any potential problems...


Turkey dont "recognize" South Cyprus because of problems, and South Cyprus feel like Iran's about Israel.
But Turkish and South Cyprus teams (national or club) played a lots of matches in Turkey or South Cyprus...
it's a good example.
And a bad example, North Cyprus (Turkish side) hasnt accepted yet by any tournaments or organizers like UEFA,FIFA.
Peoples always talked about peace of sports but our political leaders dont accept this.
They made this political problems but we live difficulty of them.


somethings must change on the world !...


----------

